# SC-Golden Mix Owner in Hospital-Fluffy needs a new home!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

PLEASE CONTACT PAIGE HEATH AND SHIRLEY MILLER.


please cross post for this golden x thanks 


From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, October 14, 2009 11:29 PM
Subject: Fluffy- Golden x-Greenville, SC

This fella has a funny name because he was named by the owner's nieces and
nephews. He is a great dog that needs placement asap. The owner is in the
hospital with pneumonia and asthma. She cannot have him any longer. If he
is not placed her parents will take him to the shelter. Please cross post!
Contact me! [email protected] 864.423.0141
> Date: Wed, 14 Oct 2009 10:54:05 -0700 (PDT)
> From: Shirley Wheeler <[email protected]>
> Subject: Fluffy Gantt
>
Hey Paige,
Can you put the word out for a home for this beautiful dog? His name is
Fluffy, and he is a Golden Mix. He is underweight, but has gained some
since this picture was taken. He is house broken, and crate trained. Owner
cannot keep due to health issue of her own, must find a new home or Fluffy
will go to the pound! Please help!
Thanks,
Shirley
P.S. Let me know if the picture does not come through, I will resend it.



----- Forwarded Message ----
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, October 14, 2009 1:48:06 PM
Subject: Fluffy Gantt

Breed- Golden Mix

Sex- Male
Age- 5 years old
Nutured/Spaded- Yes
Weight- Roughly 53.2 lbs since last Vet visit
Microchip implanted in back
Had his last dose of Worm Shield & K9 Advantix on 9/12/09


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Look at those feet!
I can't have another dog, but I could help with transport since I live about 35 miles from Greenville. I'd be willing to go 2 - 2.5 hours in any direction.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

TERESA

YOU are wonderful.

If you can, can you please email some rescues for him.
I emld. the S.C. Golden Ret. Rescues.
Can you try some Mixed Breed rescues.

Fluffy looks, thin, very sad and I his paws are ADORABLE!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes I will e-mail some rescue groups. There is another thread that lists quite a few.

I wish I could just keep them all.

Any other good ideas?

Looks like snobear got almost as big a bone as smooch! I'll bet they had fun destroying them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Emlg. the rescues for Fluffy would be such a help!!

He is just adorable and I hope that a rescue will take him so he doesn't end up in Greenville, SC animal shelter.

believe it or not, both Smooch and Snobear's bones were the same size-HUGE!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Fluffy*

Poor Fluffy

Just got an email this morning-he is still in need of a home or rescue, or they will take him to the pound.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, he's adorable. All he needs is a foot trimming. Wish I had room. Don't let him go to the pound! I bet he's a doll- can anyone hold him for just a while at least??


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

Aww! I wish we were out of this apartment already, so we could take in more


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

Geez

Holden's Mom and Jenna: Wish there was something I could do, but I can't
I emld. all of the SC Golden Ret. Rescues and one in NC, too, and haven't rcvd. any reply.
If he goes to Greenville Animal shelter he will be a goner.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try emailing the mix breed rescues in SC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got an update*

I emld. Paige and this is an update from her. Fluffy doesn't need a rescue, he is with a foster, but she wants to screen anyone interested in adopting him:

Karen,

I rescued him but had a lab at that time that had kennel cough so I sent him to stay with a friend for a few days. His family likes him so much they decided he could stay a while. So he is fine for now. *He is neutered. He is HW pos but it is low and being treated. He is great with kids and all other animals but he has a humping problem. Robb, the foster is working on that with him as well as getting him more socialized with better manners. He has a great disposition and a gentle nature. **
Karen, I am the contact.* Robb is good friend of mine that helps me with foster when needed. He is even considering keeping Fluffy himself. I will contact the other rescues you suggested for courtesy posting. *Me and Robb **are both in Greenville SC.* I really do not want to send him to another rescue. The previous owner is a coworker and I want to make sure he goes to a home where we knows he is safe and can have contact for follow up. I take personal responsibility for any dog I take in and always make sure the home they go to is perfect. Fluffy is current on all shots and is well taken care of at the moment. Thanks so much for your interest in him. I promise you, he is in good hands. I have cross posted him with many rescues that I hear from daily already. 

---- "Karen M. Van Swearingen" <[email protected]> wrote: 
> 
> 
> Paige: Are you his foster? 
> 
> Please tell me everything you can about him. Is he neutered, HW NEG., good with other dogs, and cats, and kids. 
> 
> Please let me know and I will update the GOlden Ret. FOrum. 
> 
> Be sure to call all of the rescues in SC and NC-you can also ask if they can courtesy post him, if they cannot take him. 
> www.grca-nrc.org 
> 
> 
> Karen M. Van Swearingen 
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> 
> He is safe right now. I have contacted Foothills Golden Rescue but they did not reply. I really am looking for a permanent home at this point, now that I have him safe. Thank you for checking on him! 
> ---- "Karen M. Van Swearingen" <[email protected]> wrote: 
> > 
> > 
> > Did Fluffy find a home or a rescue? 
> > 
> > Have you called and emld. the Golden Ret. Rescues in SC and NC? 
> > http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html 
> > 
> > 
> > Karen >> > 
> >> > This fella has a funny name because he was named by the owner's nieces and 
> > nephews. He is a great dog that needs placement asap. The owner is in the 
> > hospital with pneumonia and asthma. She cannot have him any longer. If he 
> > is not placed her parents will take him to the shelter. Please cross post! 
> > Contact me! [email protected] 864.423.0141 
> > 
> >> >> > *Contact me! [email protected] 864.423.0141 *
> > 
> >


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

More good news for the rescues!
At least fluffy won't be going to the pound.


----------

